# Game 74: Denver Nuggets (36-36) @ Los Angeles Lakers (39-34)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

@









Tuesday, April 3.
6:00pm
Staples Center




















































 





































<div align="center"> 
<div style="width:325px;filter:shadow(color:grey);"> 
<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.332.jpg" width="650" height="490" style="border:1px solid purple;"> 
</div> 
</div>​
<b><u>Western Conference Playoff Picture:</b></u>

1. Dallas
2. Phoenix (6 GB)
3. San Antonio (9 GB)
4. Utah (13 GB)
5. Houston (14.5 GB)[/b]
6. *<font color="purple">LA Lakers (22 GB)*</font>
7. *<font color="skyblue">Denver (24.5 GB)*</font>
8. LA Clippers (25 GB)
<style type="text/css">.rain {color:skyblue}</style><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="2" style="position:absolute; left:126px; top:50px; width:15px; height:489px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="1" style="position:absolute; left:173px; top:70px; width:15px; height:421px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="2" style="position:absolute; left:223px; top:190px; width:15px; height:334px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="7" style="position:absolute; left:279px; top:80px; width:15px; height:545px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="4" style="position:absolute; left:323px; top:60px; width:15px; height:434px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="1" style="position:absolute; left:245px; top:190px; width:15px; height:275px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="7" style="position:absolute; left:133px; top:50px; width:15px; height:668px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee>
<marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="4" style="position:absolute; left:290px; top:170px; width:15px; height:596px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="7" style="position:absolute; left:119px; top:230px; width:15px; height:768px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:352px; top:90px; width:15px; height:883px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee>
<marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="2" style="position:absolute; left:387px; top:50px; width:15px; height:537px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="3" style="position:absolute; left:438px; top:170px; width:15px; height:412px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="7" style="position:absolute; left:471px; top:200px; width:15px; height:985px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="5" style="position:absolute; left:560px; top:70px; width:15px; height:550px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="5" style="position:absolute; left:580px; top:200px; width:15px; height:326px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="3" style="position:absolute; left:521px; top:70px; width:15px; height:409px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="1" style="position:absolute; left:620px; top:200px; width:15px; height:429px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:650px; top:50px; width:15px; height:385px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:688px; top:290px; width:15px; height:880px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="3" style="position:absolute; left:655px; top:180px; width:15px; height:210px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="4" style="position:absolute; left:690px; top:60px; width:15px; height:245px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="3" style="position:absolute; left:738px; top:20px; width:15px; height:741px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:768px; top:15px; width:15px; height:510px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:791px; top:80px; width:15px; height:248px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="3" style="position:absolute; left:811px; top:60px; width:15px; height:848px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="6" style="position:absolute; left:891px; top:50px; width:15px; height:648px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="2" style="position:absolute; left:900px; top:40px; width:15px; height:748px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee><marquee behavior="scroll" direction="down" scrollamount="1" style="position:absolute; left:850px; top:30px; width:15px; height:748px; z-index:1;"><span class="rain"><font size="3" face="wingdings">S</font></span></marquee>


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i wanna cry. We will lose. Seriously.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

no we wont! faith man, faith


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think we play with great energy and get a win.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I hope this team has revenge on their minds after the last embarassment. Of course after that game, we went on a nice five game winning streak. Let's make it two in a row.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

what are with the rain drops all of a sudden?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

If the Lakers play anything like they did last game.. we should dominate this team. Hopefully they play the overall team game again, where we are much more effective.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> what are with the rain drops all of a sudden?


I think it's a prediction, of who is going to win the game secretly. =P He had yellow drops against Kings, now he has Light Blue (Denver).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm feelin' the rain drops thing...it's kinda cool. 

Lakers will win if they have a good defensive effort since the Nuggets don't play much defense, either.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Funny how the game threads come up a lot quicker after victories. :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's not rain, it's blood. Nuggets blood. Yeah, that's kind of stupid. I don't have the gamethread skills like you guys do, so I like to throw some junk in. And you're absolutely right Damian.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I predicted a loss (sigh)


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

what about phil jackson in the hall of fame, congrats to him i am so happy a perfect day gets better what with the yanks and the jays winning emotional games


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I really want to see the Lakers hold an opponent under 100. The last time, we did against Memphis, we lost.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Cris said:


> what are with the rain drops all of a sudden?


They're the tears Phil Jackson cries every night thinking about this season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

****edited*****


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

needless to say, this will be huge in our race for the sixth seed. the series is tied 1-1 right now, but we also play them again next week.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game will be underway shortly. Let's go Lakers!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sunday was fun, but they look like a joke again.

Smush Parker doesn't know his *** from his elbows.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Where is the Lakers defense?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers need to hustle.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The Nuggets are scoring with dunks and layups.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe is having a bad shooting night so far.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I like the way Lamar beat Camby from one end of the court to the other.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Better after that timeout...things tend to get better when Smush doesn't handle the ball.

We need to stay more focused on defense because Iverson is tearing Smush apart. The Nuggets fast-paced style means that we really need to utilize our bench and not let our starters get worn out.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe is a shot blocker tonight.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Don't like the lineup that is out there now.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe looks like he's going to be taking alot of shots again tonight. Good thing is he's shooting 50%


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers always make some unknowns super stars, tonight it is Kleiza, with 11 points so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why the hell does Kleiza continue to destroy us?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Lakers always make some unknowns super stars, tonight it is Kleiza, with 11 points so far.


It was him in the last game as well, when he scored 28 I believe.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lakers defense is killing me. Everytime the Nuggets rebounds the ball, they end up with 3 on one advantage on the Lakers end.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

How many dunks did the Lakers give up so far?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Guys where can I listen Lakers radio online


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a pathetic defensive effort thus far. Luckily, the Nuggets aren't playing much defense, either.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers needn't double team anyone, they should focus on guarding the player they are assigned. Idiots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> Guys where can I listen Lakers radio online


http://www.xtrasportsradio.com/pages/streaming.html

See if that works.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> What a pathetic defensive effort thus far. Luckily, the Nuggets aren't playing much defense, either.


The Lakers points are hard earned, where as Nuggest scored almost all of their points on layups and dunks.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lamar should use his size and skills to his advantage.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom having a great all around game so far: 10 points, 8 rebounds, 5 assists.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Love what Odom is doing for us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We gave up 63 points in the first half...that's the second highest amount we've allowed this season...but we're only down 5. 

Nuggets shot 56.5 & from the field, and we shot 51%.

Odom now has a double double with 10 boards and 10 points.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I dont know if i should be suprise about our defense..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is just not looking good at all.

Why the hell was Brian Cook on the floor for that long? He cannot help us in any way right now...he's missing all of his shots...what else can he do?!

Why isn't Bynum in the game? He's played two games against the Nuggets at STAPLES Center in his career.

His numbers in those games...
Preseason: 23pts, 7rbs, 5assts, 2blks
Jan. 5: 19pts, 10rbs, 3assts, 6blks

PLAY THE DAMN KID!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> http://www.xtrasportsradio.com/pages/streaming.html
> 
> See if that works.



They are playing some songs on xtrasportsradio. Also KLOA is also not playing lakers radio..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

The Lakers game is on ppmate now, check myp2p if you want. And if youi want the radio, visit this http://www.warpradio.com/popTuner.asp?id=13768


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

WHO IS THIS Linas Kleiza man. He is kicking azz with all the 3s.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need to start the second half off well...last time we played Denver, it was a close game in the first half, and then we lost by like 27.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great Kwame is out for the rest of night... Thanks Camby.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sucks about Kwame.

Second half has started, and we still can't play defense.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar get no respect from the refs!! Its bull****!! Dude is being as aggresive as he can be and is getting murdered under the basket!! No wonder he never want to be aggressive!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is one point away from being the youngest ever to 19,000 points.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, not sure what the refs have against Odom.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaaand...Kobe gets career point 19,000.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Will you guys stop scoring? Damn, we need this more than ya'll do.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar in the game right now. Let's see how he does against AI.

Lakers leading by 3 right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

congrats Kobe! 19,000!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Will you guys stop scoring? Damn, we need this more than ya'll do.


We'll stop scoring if you stop scoring. 

Congrats Kobe on 19k!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I hate Kobe sooooo much. :laugh:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Stupid Camby stepped on Kwame. He should be MVP for taking out Kwame.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

AI hasn't scored since Farmar came in the game. Nice.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I want Lamar to be more aggressive, he has got the size and ball handling skills.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lost in all of this is the fact that Lamar Odom is one assist away from a triple double.

Currently, he has 17 points, 12 rebounds, and 9 assists.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats it Lamar!:clap2: Stay aggressive bro!!!! Dont let the ref put you out of the game!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad to see Kobe and Lamar both playing great together. Triple double for Odom coming up soon.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers look like a completely different team in this second half.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers are giving away too many offensive rebounds. Bynum needs to learn how to box it out.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wish we have more guys like Ronny, never gives up on play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tied up at 86 after three quarters. Come on Lakers!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

WOW...Camby shoots from San Diego and hits it..Just Wow.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers always have tough time closing out quarters.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Why do we decide not to think in the last minute of quarters? Seems to not make very much sense to me... :curse:

We had a six point lead and we gave it away easily. We had better pull our heads out of our *** in the fourth.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Wow, this is a great game so far. Tied up after 3 is great... this quarter is literally the difference in the game, like a sudden death type thing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom with the technical foul...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

****ing referees, gives Lamar T for nothing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm starting to get a bad feeling about this game...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Nut Grabber is in the game now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wasn't a T...it was a flagrant. It shouldn't have been a flagrant, though.

Denver is up 92-88.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

ANother T.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If I am Mckie, I will go and slap the referees.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mo Evans with a three as Turiaf gets shoved...time for a 4-point play! Tied up at 92!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Evans with a four point play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love Ronny Turiaf!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom with the triple-double!! It's the 11th of his career, and the first Lakers triple double since April 2006!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Ronny got fouled there, but the refs turn a blind eye to it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, that bad feeling is starting to go away...come on Lakers!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I'm starting to get a bad feeling about this game...


Hopefully you're right and I'm not.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Jeez, you guys are seriously paranoid/crazy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

where the hell was the foul on Turiaf!!!! The same **** just happened to melo and he gets the ****ing call!! Bull****!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why don't they show the girls instead of commercials?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

We better not waste Lamars triple double and Kobe's 19,000.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If every Laker played with Turiaf's energy, this team would be so much better.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Love Turiaf.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I love not seeing the lazy Smush on the floor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 37. Lakers leading 100-98 with 6:39 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And now we're down by one and it's Denver ball.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think guys like Turiaf should be blessed with size and good health.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Gonna go down to the wire it looks like.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

What a flopping by JR Smith.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow!! Give him an Oscar!!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I wish someone would get a body on Camby.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

17 ties and 12 lead changes tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why take Turiaf out?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush comes in the game and gives us the lead.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe Phil wants to kill momentum.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice...we don't get a call on one end, and then leave JR Smith for a wide open three. Down three now. Awesome.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

KB got fouled there.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow. Murder! Simply murder!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Falling apart at the end of the game...where have I seen this before?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Usually the Home team gets favourable calls, but with Lakers, it is always the opposite.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Well this sucks...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nuggets are 1-18 in their last 19 games on the road against the Lakers...let's not make it 2-18 in their last 20.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Iversons flops, Smush air balls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...now we're just playing like ****.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I hate you smush.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Take Smush out.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers were playing better with Farmer, as soon as Smush came in everything went down hill.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I spit on Smush Parkers's LIFESTYLE!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And that bad feeling I had earlier is back...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I am looking forward to next year, the year without Smush.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Daaaaaaaaamn...we ****ing suck at rebounding the ball.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Now Marcus just needs to injure Kobe too.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Flagrant foul on JR Smith!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Im going to kill Bynum.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Don't leave JR open.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

wow this is close... come on, guys...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum misses the first...and the second. Wow! Dammit Bynum! I thought you could hit free throws "unlike Shaq."


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

****ing Bynum, is turning into Shaq, well atleast, at free throw shooting.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers could have taken the lead, if Bynum made his ****ing free throws.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This will be such a frustrating loss if we end up losing.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Whenever Smush is in the game, I try to hide the Chinas.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum with the big block and now it's Lakers ball, down 3, with 1:09 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And, game is over. We lose.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

****head Phils takes out Turiaf and Farmer, when the lakers were playing well with them, and this is the end result.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man...**** this ****.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice job Phil, now u bring in COokie.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This game is over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil Jackson is a *******. I mean, congrats to him for getting into the Hall of Fame, but the man is clearly not as smart as he used to be.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Luke blows the free throws.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I blame this loss on Phil.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why don't Phil make plays of Kobe at this point of time.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I would rather have Kobe attempt a 60 footer than Smush dunk.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Guys, dont jump off a bridge just yet..well still get the 6th seed...Denver has to play at Mavs which is a loss and at Jazz which is a loss..and spurs..its ok were fine.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a horrific 4th quarter...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Guys, dont jump off a bridge just yet..well still get the 6th seed...Denver has to play at Mavs which is a loss and at Jazz which is a loss..and spurs..its ok were fine.


I'm not worried about the 6th seed. I want the ****ing team to play with some confidence.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Theonee said:


> I would rather have Kobe attempt a 60 footer than Smush dunk.


lol ok? That made alot of sense...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't care about what seed the Lakers get, I just want them to win though.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> lol ok? That made alot of sense...


I mean during crunch situations.
Smush costs us this game.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

It is not about the 6th seed, it is about how we play, how we close games.. arr always find a way to **** up in the crunch time


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me why in the hell you take out Farmar when he was doing a good jobe on AI? Smush was playing like dog crap, why not let him sit?

And Kobe... Down 3... 1 minute left... Why the hell did he shoot that ugly three? I mean seriously, where is Kobe's nuts? Two years ago he would have taken it to the rack and went to the line, now he takes a ugly 3 point jump shot.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Can anyone tell me why in the hell you take out Farmar when he was doing a good jobe on AI? Smush was playing like dog crap, why not let him sit?
> 
> And Kobe... Down 3... 1 minute left... Why the hell did he shoot that ugly three? I mean seriously, where is Kobe's nuts? Two years ago he would have taken it to the rack and went to the line, now he takes a ugly 3 point jump shot.


Yeah the Hall of Farmer, took out Farmer and Turiaf at the wrong time and brought in Softie and Useless Parker.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** that!! Id rather him stay outside and take an ugly three point shot than have him drive hard to the basket, get manhandled by Nene and Camby and hurt and then have the ****ing refs swallow there damn whistles! 

Im soo pissed right now!!

We should NOT have lost this game!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Having a starting point guard name Smush is a disgrace to Lakers dynasty. As long as we don't get rid of that garbage Lakers have no chance in hell to do any damage in playoffs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Yeah the Hall of Farmer, took out Farmer and Turiaf at the wrong time and brought in Softie and Useless Parker.



Or my favorite.. Bring Cook in? Im sure he's hot after sitting most of the night. :lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> **** that!! Id rather him stay outside and take an ugly three point shot than have him drive hard to the basket, get manhandled by Nene and Camby and hurt and then have the ****ing refs swallow there damn whistles!
> 
> Im soo pissed right now!!
> 
> We should NOT have lost this game!


They wouldn't have done anything. Kobe can take it to the rack and get it. There is no Ref excuse. He took a pathetic jump shot when he should have taken at least a high percentage shot. Forget going to the rack (Which he should have), a high percentage look from within the arch, or finding the open Walton, etc. I mean come on, the dude took a three as if there was only 20 seconds left in the game. There was plenty of time to make the right choice.

Instead, just another clutch game blown. And another sub 50% game.

But your right about one thing, laker's should have not lost this game.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Missed the game, had to work a little late. Looks like I saved myself an unnecessary peak in blood pressure.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> I predicted a loss (sigh)


Im good at this predicting game...And Damian was right..No CLippers thread yet?!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Shaolin said:


> Missed the game, had to work a little late. Looks like I saved myself an unnecessary peak in blood pressure.


Yeah, I missed it too. Thank goodness because I would have broken something. I don't give two ****s about the sixth seed either. All I want is this team to finish the season on a strong note and peak at the right time. I love how these analysts are suggesting that the Lakers can make noise in the playoffs. We can even close out a damn quarter. Out of all the Laker wins in the past two months, anyone care to take a guess how many were against winning teams?


----------

